# left handed holster for the cheetah .380- HELP please



## mrpolo325 (Aug 20, 2011)

looking for a thumb break holster, paddle or belt? left handed!!! can anyone please help, any left handed holster actually that will fit the cheetah


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

mrpolo325 said:


> looking for a thumb break holster, paddle or belt? left handed!!! can anyone please help, any left handed holster actually that will fit the cheetah


this one is ambi....

Amazon.com: Holster Glock 29,30,36 And Beretta Cheetah 84,85,.380 81,32 ACP,87,.22LR Taurus Millennium Pro.: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I just did a google search to get the holster I wanted for mine. I am still going to order one of the pancake leather holsters from Beretta, but I am right handed and those holsters they had on their home page were for right handed guys. When I did that search, lots of links came up from mass produced to specialty holsters. There are left handed ones out there if you search for them.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Talk to Randy.Bulldog Custom Gun Leather - Home


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The thumb break holsters all seem to be for duty weapons. Lou Alessi makes several holsters for the Beretta, but none with the thumb break. Is this a department regulation?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Uncle Mike's sells several that "fit" but these are generic holsters with one holster fitting several weapons. But cheap and durable.

See: http://www.unclemikes.com/products/super_belt_slide_holsters.html

or this one: http://www.unclemikes.com/products/sidebet_babybet_holsters.html


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Uncle Mike's sells several that "fit" but these are generic holsters with one holster fitting several weapons. But cheap and durable.
> 
> See: http://www.unclemikes.com/products/super_belt_slide_holsters.html
> 
> or this one: Uncle Mike's - Side Bet & Baby Bet Belt Slide Holsters


I used to carry mine in a Uncle Mikes pancack holster, but got tired of it being so "floppy", no matter what holster belt I wore. The belt is half the battle, the holster the other half. My leather from Beretta does not have a strap over the top, but it does hold nice and secure to the body. Would it stay in place if I rolled down a hill? I don't know, but it is WAY better than the Uncle Mike holster that I still have and don't wear anymore.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> I used to carry mine in a Uncle Mikes pancack holster, but got tired of it being so "floppy", no matter what holster belt I wore. The belt is half the battle, the holster the other half. My leather from Beretta does not have a strap over the top, but it does hold nice and secure to the body. Would it stay in place if I rolled down a hill? I don't know, but it is WAY better than the Uncle Mike holster that I still have and don't wear anymore.


Yes, Uncle Mike's is an-until-I-find-something-better holster. But the O.P. is left handed, the weapon is not that popular, and most of the thumb break holsters are for duty guns like the 92 or the 96. Surprisingly the Beretta OEM offerings are available in right handed only, an oversight in my opinion not to support the lefties of the world that are their customers.

Perhaps there are some holster makers in Italy that are producing these. I would Google "holsters, made in Italy" to see what they show.

Lou Alessi (an Italian sounding name) produces many lefty holsters for this weapon but none with a thumb break. Thumb breaks were much more popular about 30 years ago; they seem to have fallen in disregard. I think a thumb break or other retention device is important in open carry more so than in concealed carry.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Yes, Uncle Mike's is an-until-I-find-something-better holster. But the O.P. is left handed, the weapon is not that popular, and most of the thumb break holsters are for duty guns like the 92 or the 96. Surprisingly the Beretta OEM offerings are available in right handed only, an oversight in my opinion not to support the lefties of the world that are their customers.
> 
> Perhaps there are some holster makers in Italy that are producing these. I would Google "holsters, made in Italy" to see what they show.
> 
> Lou Alessi (an Italian sounding name) produces many lefty holsters for this weapon but none with a thumb break. Thumb breaks were much more popular about 30 years ago; they seem to have fallen in disregard. I think a thumb break or other retention device is important in open carry more so than in concealed carry.


Yes, I would most certainly want a strap over the gun if I were open-carrying.


----------



## Jessica831 (Nov 8, 2011)

If you're still having trouble with your holster I might be able to help. I'm a leather crafter.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I ordered and recieved, from Beretta, their IWB nylon/leather holster. It fits my Model 85 and 84 perfectly and is comfortable to carry too. I recomend it. I don't know if they are made for left handed people though - you could carry it cross draw though.


----------

